# Scarywood/Silverwood



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That was pretty funny/cool!

I live in Houston, and up until a few years ago, we had Six Flags Astroworld, but as always happens in this town, they decided that instead of a cool amusement park, we needed more condos, so they tore it down.  So no more Fright Fest to look forward to...

So I'm getting my amusement park fix vicariously.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Its great to get out and do this kind of stuff when the season comes. I just love it.


----------



## okanagan180 (Sep 24, 2010)

gonna check that out this year!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, wish I would have known about that last year, I could have easily swung by in October when work had me trapped up north.


----------

